# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأربعاء ٢٣ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى  الصادرة اليوم  الأربعاء 23 اكتوبر 2019 
---------------------

شداد يحيل قرار اللجنة القانونية حول عمومية المريخ لمجلس الإدارة

الاحمر يواصل تسديد فاتورة الخلل الإداري ويخسر أمام الوادي

مبارك سلمان : الفوز على المريخ بست نقاط ... والهلال يستضيف الارسنال الليلة

المنتخب الأول يتجمع 5 نوفمبر لمواجهة ساوتومي و3 من لاعبي الخارج بالمعسكر

الفرقة الحمراء تشد الرحال إلى الفاشر

مجلس المريخ يكرم والي جنوب دارفور واتحاد نيالا

الأمطار توقف مباراة هلال كادوقلي وأهلي عطبرة

ثلاث مباريات في الدرجة الوسيطة اليوم

الهلال يبحث العودة للانتصارات امام أهلي شندي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي الوادي يكبد المريخ أول خسارة ويعتلي صدارة الدوري


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت






فاجأ  فريق حي الوادي، ضيفه المريخ وكبده أول خسارة هذا الموسم، بالفوز عليه  (0/1) عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، بمدينة نيالا جنوب غرب السودان، ضمن مباريات  الأسبوع السادس لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

أحرز هدف حي الوادي لاعبه الدولي الجنوب سوداني أتير توماس في الدقيقة 72.

ونجح  حي الوادي في تهديد المريخ في الشوط الأل بهجمات خطيرة، وأضاع النيجيري  أنوك هدفين مؤكدين، في المقابل أضاع الوادي فرصة هدف محقق من ظهير المريخ  السابق مصعب عمر.


وفي الشوط الثاني أفسح  الوادي بقيادة مبارك سليمان المجال للمريخ في تبادل الكرة وإفساد الهجمات  وقيادة هجمات مرتدة، في وقت تألق فيه حارس مرمى الوادي الدولي الجنوب  السوداني جمعة جينارو في التصدي لكل الكرات العالية، إلى جانب تألق الدفاع  الشيخ.

ونجح حي الوادي نيالا بهذا الفوز في اعتلاء صدارة الترتيب بوصوله النقطة 11، وبالمقابل تجمد المريخ في 7 نقاط.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يسقط أمام الوادي نيالا والأمطار توقف مباراة كادوقلي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سقط  المريخ في فخ الخسارة بهدفٍ دون مقابل أمام حي الوادي نيالا في المباراة  التي جرت مساء امس ”الثلاثاء” في بطولة الدوري الممتاز لحساب المرحلة  السادسة من المنافسة.

وأحرز هدف اللقاء الوحيد اللاعب أتير توماس في الدقيقة الـ”72â€³.
ورفع الوادي نيالا رصيده إلى”11â€³ نقطة، أمّا المريخ الخرطوم فتوقّف في محطة الـ”7â€³ نقاط.
وفي كادوقلي، أوقفت الأمطار مباراة هلال كادوقلي وضيفه أهلي عطبرة من دون أهداف، وتقرّر إكمال اللقاء اليوم ”الأربعاء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ: الخسارة ليست نهاية المطاف والدوري ما زال طويلاً
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال  المدير الفني للمريخ آيت عبد الملك إنّ الخسارة أمام الوادي نيالا اليوم  لا تعني نهاية المطاف، مقرًا أنّ الدوري ما زال طويلاً وأنّ فرصتهم في  الحصول عليه قائمة.
و”الثلاثاء”، تلقى المريخ الخرطوم الخسارة له في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز أمام الوادي نيالا بهدفٍ دون مقابل، في أولى  اختباراته خارج ملعبه.
ورأى آيت أنّ الفريق سيكون في حاجة إلى مزيد من الإعداد حتى يعود إلى سكّة الانتصارات”.
وأقرّ بأنّ فريقه افتقد درهم الحظ أمام المرمى، مبينًا أنّ اللاعبين قدّموا مستوياتٍ ميزة رغم الخسارة.
وقال  عبد الملك في تصريحاتٍ للموقع الرسمي للنادي إنّهم أهدروا عديد من الفرص،  ولم يستغلوا الضغط والتفوّق خلال المباراة، مؤكّدًا التعويض في المباريات  المقبلة.
وأضاف” أعتقد أنّنا لعبنا بشكلٍ مثالي، لكّننا لم نوفق أمام المرمى، أنا واثق أنّنا سنكون الأفضل في قادم المواعيد”
ويترّبع المريخ الخرطوم في المرتبة العاشرة بروليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد سبع نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يكرم والي جنوب دارفور واتحاد نيالا

المكتب الإعلامي:
نيالا قامت  البعثة الإدارية لنادي المريخ بتكريم والي جنوب دارفور المكلف كما كرمت  الأمين العام لحكومة جنوب دارفور إضافة لأسرة الإتحاد المحلي بمدينة نيالا،  وقد كرمت كذلك الإعلامي حسين هارون دلدوم للدور الكبير الذي قام به مع  البعثة منذ وصولها لعاصمة ولاية جنوب دارفور وشمل التكريم الذي تم بين شوطي  اللعب نادي مريخ و حي الوادي نيالا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأهلي الخرطوم يكسب الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين والأمل عطبرة يتصدر الدوري الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
حقق فريق الأهلي الخرطوم فوزاً غالياً على نادي الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين مُقابل هدف في بطولة الدور الدوري الممتاز.
سجل للأهلي عوض زايد وعلي جعفر، وبهذا الفوز يكون الأهلي قد حقق أول انتصار له في الدوري هذا الموسم.
وفي قمة عطبرة كسب الأمل فريق الفلاح بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما كل من ياسر فولة والسادات.
وبهذه النتيجة تصدر الأمل عطبرة الدوري الممتاز بـ “12” نقطة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معارك شداد تهدد وجوده في قيادة اتحاد الكرة السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





يخوض  رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، الدكتور كمال شداد عدة معارك  قوية داخل منظومة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، قد تؤدي نتائجها للقضاء عليه  قبل انتهاء فترة عمله الحالية، والتمهيد للقيادات الجديدة التي سوف تدير  الكرة السودانية ما بعد 2021.

بدأت المعاركة مع شداد بانقسام جزئي  في مجلس إدارته الذي انتخب معه قبل نهاية عام 2017، حيث بدأت مجموعة داخل  المجلس تشكيل جسم معارض لمعظم قراراته.

وأساس تلك المجموعة المعارضة  لشداد من داخل مجلس الإدارة، تشكل من شخصيات كانت تعمل مع المجموعة  السابقة التي أدارت الاتحاد من 2010 وحتى 2017، إلى جانب مجموعة من تنظيم  إبريل، وهذه الأخيرة رفضت قرار شداد بإعادة تشكيل المجموعة من حيث المناصب  الكبيرة.

اندمجت مجموعة أعضاء مجلس الاتحاد المحسوبة على مجموعة  2010-2017، مع مجموعة من تنظيم 30 إبريل، فأصبحوا الجسم المعارض الرئيس  لقرارات شداد.




ويواجه شداد معركة من نوع  خاص، وهي التشكيك في نزاهته وذمته المالية، وهو الذي اشتهر وعرف طوال  تاريخه الذي يتجاوز نصف قرن في خدمة الحركة الرياضية، بأنه أنزه وأنظف  رياضي عرفته الحركة الرياضية.

ويتمحور التشكيك في نزاهة شداد  المالية، في أمرين، الأول حصوله من الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم على مبلغ  20 ألف دولار سنويا، وهي منحة خصصها المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الإفريقي  "كاف" لجميع رؤوساء الإتحادات الوطنية.

وأما التشكيك الثاني في  نزاهة شداد، فتمحور حصوله على سيارة فاخرة هدية من شركة سودانية، قبل 2010،  وهي سيارة أكد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة في تلك الفترة أنهم اتخذوا قرار تمليكها  له في مقابل جهده في الحصول على العديد من السيارات للاتحاد والمنتخبات  الوطنية، وقد أكدوا أن هناك محاضر للاجتماعات التي تؤكد أنهم وافقوا على  تمليك السيارة له، وأنه لم يستولي عليها دون علم مجلس إدارة الاتحاد  السوداني.

وفي خضم المعركتين، فإن شداد كان يدرك أن الأمر يضعه في  خانة القبول بتسوية أو مقايضة بالتنازل عن ملف أموال الفيفا مثار التحقيق  بالاتحاد السوداني، في مقابل تخفيف حدة المعارك ضده والمعارضة له داخل  المجلس.

لكن شداد استبق الجميع ورفع ملف أموال الفيفا بالاتحاد  السوداني، إلى اللجان المتخصصة بالفيفا، ليجعل الجميع في حالة ترقب وقلق  شديدين لقائمة الفيفا القادمة التي سيعلنها، حول الشخصيات التي استخدمت تلك  الأموال بجميع الاتحادات الوطنية التابعة له دون فرز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحديات تواجه المنتخب السوداني بشأن مزدوجي الجنسية


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت 




منتخب السودان
يتجه  اتحاد كرة القدم، نحو الاستعانة بلاعبين سودانيين، يحملون جنسيات مزدوجة  وينتظمون ببطولات دوري في أوروبا وآسيا، للعب لمنتخب السودان الأول، محاكاة  لتجارب العديد من الدول.فرئيس لجنة المنتخبات  الوطنية السودانية الدكتور حسن برقو، قال بمؤتمر صحفي عقده أمس الإثنين،  إنه أجرى اتصالات ب7 لاعبين من أصول سودانية، من بينهم محمد عيسى الذي يلعب  في دوري الدرجة الأولى الإنجليزي مع نادي بريستول سيتي.
كما  وجهت الدعوة لمجموعة أخرى من لاعبين سودانيين يحملون جنسيات مزدوجة، مثل  ياسر حامد في الدوري الروماني وأسامة مالك بأستراليا ومحمد أمين من الدوري  السويدي، إلى جانب المهاجم في الدوري السعودي محمد الضو.
وأوضح برقو  أن 3 من أولئك اللاعبين، أكدوا وصولهم قبل مباراة السودان الأولى أمام  ساوتومي بتصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2021، مع إمكانية مشاركتهم.
لكن  هناك عقبات وتحديات تواجه أولئك اللاعبين أصحاب الجنسية المزدوجة، أولها  مستوى الدرجات ببطولات الدوري التي يلعبون فيها، ومستوى أنديتهم في تلك  الدرجات والدوريات، ومدى ملاءمتهم الفنية للعب لمنتخب السودان.
وأما  العقبة الثانية، هي وقوف الجهاز الفني لمنتخب السودان، ميدانيا وعلى أرض  الواقع، على المستوى البدني والفني لأوئك اللاعبين ذوي الأصول السودانية.


فإشراك  اللاعبين أصحاب الجنسية المزدوجة بمباراة تنافسية لا تقبل التفريط في  النتيجة، مثل مواجهة ساوتومي، ينطوي على مجازفة غير محمودة العواقب، على  المنتخب واللاعبين أنفسهم على حد سواء.
وستقام  المباراة ضد ساوتومي، منتصف الشهر المقبل، وبالتالي فإن الفترة غير كافية  للحكم على قدرات هؤلاء اللاعبين، فالمنتخب سوف يتدرب لأسبوع فقط، من غير  الممكن العمل على دمج اللاعبين فنيا.
كما أن  عدم إشراك هؤلاء اللاعبين في المباراة المقبلة للمنتخب، يعتبر أمرا محبطا  جدا لهم، وقد يؤثر على استدعائهم في المستقبل للمنتخب، ولكن يمكن التعامل  نفسيا مع الدعوة الأولى للمنتخب بإبلاغ اللاعبين أنها فترة معايشة فقط،  بمعنى التدرب مع المنتخب ومعرفة الظروف المحيطة به.
وأما  الخطوة التالية مع مع نفس اللاعبين، تكون بدعوتهم للانضمام لأحد معسكرات  المنتخب الطويلة المدى خارج السودان "فترة أسبوعين على الأقل مع 3 مباريات  دولية ودية"، يتم تجريبهم خلال تلك المباريات ويمكن بعدها تقييمهم بشكل  كافي وتحديد مدى صلاحيتهم للمنتخبات السودانية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* موقعة مرتقبة بين الهلال الخرطوم وأهلي شندي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سيكون  الهلال على موعدٍ مع مباراة صعبة أمام ضيفه أهلي شندي في الجولة السادسة  من منافسة الدوري الممتاز غدًا”الأربعاء” بملعب”الجوهرة الزرقاء”.
ويسعى  الهلال إلى تجاوز محطة النتائج المخيّبة للآمال بعد التعثر في مدينة عطبرة  أمام الأمل والفلاّح ليفقد خمس نقاط في أوّل اختبارٍ خارج ملعبه.
وفي  آخر الجولات تعادل الهلال بملعبه بـ”الجوهرة الزرقاء” أمام هلال كادوقلي  بهدفٍ لكلٍ، فيما خسر أمام الأمل عطبرة بهدفٍ، ليتعادل في آخر جولاته أمام  الأهلي عطبرة.
لكّن مباراة الغد  أمام الأهلي شندي تأتي وسط ظروف متباينة للهلال الذي يتطّلع إلى مسح  الصورة المهزوزة التي ظهر بها في المباريات الأخيرة وتأكّيد أنّ ما جرى ما  هو إلا كبوة عابرة.
ودائمًا، ما تمثّل مباريات الهلال والأهلي شندي قمة قائمة بذاتها، فالتنافس بينهما قويّ.
وسيكون”الأزرق” الذي جمع”7â€³ نقاط في رصيده، مطالبًا بالفوز والعودة إلى سكته ومصالحة جماهيره رغم صعوبة المهمة.
في الجانب الآخر، لا خيار أمام أهلي شندي الذي يملك في جعبته”10â€³ خيارًا آخر سوى الانتصار للمحافظة على تواجده في القمّة.
ويمضي  الفريق الشهير بـ”الآرسنال” في طريقِ تحقيق النتائج الإيجابية وتمكّن  مؤخرًا من تحقيق الفوز على هلال الأبيض بملعب الأخير وهو ما قد يمثّل دفعة  معنوية كبيرة قبل لقاء اليوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طرد منجد النيل بالبطاقة الحمراء
 .
 .
 طرد الحكم حارس المريخ منجد النيل بالبطاقة الحمراء عقب نهاية مباراة  فريقه امام مستضيفه حي الرادي نيالا في الاسبوع السادس من الدوري الممتاز.  بسبب تحرشه بالحكم وكان نجوم المريخ قد امسكو باللاعب لكنه فلت مما اضطر  الحكم لطرده يذكر ان المريخ خسر المباراة بهدف نظيف سجله اتير توماس








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظهور بلاغ احتيال جديد لرئيس نادي المريخ
 .
 .
 خاطبت محكمة  الخرطوم شرق الجنائية برئاسة القاضي اليسع هاشم، النائب العام لإعلان سلطات  سجن كوبر لتقديم “سوداكال” للمحاكمة في قضية احتيال على صاحب شركة في مبلغ  (2) مليار، وذلك بعد أن طالبت به الإمارات وفق قانون إرسال المجرمين عبر  (الانتربول) لمحاكمته في عدد من بلاغات الاحتيال التي وقعت على أجانب.

  يذكر أن المتهم احتال على مدير الشركة بمبلغ يفوق (2) مليون جنيه، بعد أن  علم بأن مدير عام الشركة يمتلك قطعة أرض بمنطقة سوبا، واتفق مع “سوداكال”  على تمويل إنشاء مصنع أدوية، غير أنه اختفى عن الأنظار مما دفعه لتدوين  بلاغ ضده، وبعد اكتمال التحريات وجهت له النيابة تهمة تحت المادة (178) من  القانون الجنائي التي تتعلق بالاحتيال، وأحالت الملف للمحكمة للفصل فيه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماني الصاوري وجمعة جينارة نالا جائزة نجم المباراة حي الوادي والمريخ التي لعبت عصر في نيالا في إطار مباريات الدوري الممتاز .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * صاروخية كروس تقود انتفاضة ريال مدريد في التشامبيونزليج
 * ديبالا ينقذ يوفنتوس من فخ لوكوموتيف موسكو
 * قطار مانشستر سيتي يدهس أتالانتا بخماسية
 * بايرن ميونخ يُخمد ثورة أولمبياكوس بفوز مثير
 * توتنهام ينفض الغبار عن نفسه باكتساح ريد ستار
 * رأس موراتا تنقذ أتلتيكو مدريد أمام ليفركوزن
 * دينامو زغرب يهدر الفوز أمام شاختار
 * الهلال السعودي ينجو من مفاجآت تشافي ويصل نهائي أبطال آسيا
 * ريفر بليت يتأهل لنهائي ليبرتادوريس من معقل بوكا جونيورز
 * إسبانيا مع تركيا والبرتغال في بطولة قطر الودية
 * الانضباط الإيطالية تؤجل قرارها بشأن العنصرية ضد فييرا
 * الاتحاد المصري يعلن تأجيل الدوري ويؤكد ان تأجيل القمة بسبب الأمن 
 * الفيفا : نصف مليار دولار لتطوير الكرة النسائية
 * لينجليت: سلافيا يشبه إيبار..وجريزمان أثبت صدق كلامي
 * توخيل يرد على مبابي: لا أريد اللعب بدونك
 * كورتوا: لم أشك أبدًا في قدراتي
 * مدرب جالطة سراي: اللاعبون لم ينفذوا تعليماتي
 * ساري: مخاطرة هيجواين ورونالدو أتت بثمارها
 * ديبالا: كنت بحاجة إلى انتفاضة لوكوموتيف
 * زيدان: كورتوا أنقذنا.. وهازارد سيتحسن
 * رودريجو: قرار زيدان فاجأني.. واستمتعت ضد جالطة سراي
 * مبابي: أردت إثبات أن الأمور صعبة بدوني
 * مارسيلو: بذلنا الحد الأقصى.. وعلينا أن نتحسن
 * سون: أمامنا طريق طويل.. ونفكر في ليفربول
 * كين: الخماسية هي الطريقة الأمثل للرد
 * ستونز: مع جوارديولا يمكننا اللعب ونحن عميان
 * سيميوني: لعبنا بشغف أمام ليفركوزن والفوز يمنحنا الثقة والحماس
 * سولدادو: علاقة ميسي وغريزمان علاقة مهنية بحتة
 * مدير يوفنتوس: أرقام رونالدو تجعله الأفضل في التاريخ
 * كوليبالي: ترشيحي للكرة الذهبية خبر مثير
 * الدعيع: المعيوف حارس كبير.. وجيوفينكو نجم اللقاء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :
 * الهلال (-- : --) اهلي شندي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * هلال كادوقلي(-- : --) اهلي عطبرة الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة E :

 * ريد بول - النمسا (-- : --) نابولي - إيطاليا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * جينك - بلجيكا (-- : --) ليفربول - إنجلترا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة F :

 * سلافيا براغ - التشيك (-- : --) برشلونة - إسبانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة G :
 * لايبزيج - ألمانيا (-- : --) زينيت - روسيا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * بنفيكا - البرتغال (-- : --) ليون - فرنسا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة H :

 * أياكس - هولندا (-- : --) تشيلسي - إنجلترا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * ليل - فرنسا (-- : --) فالنسيا - إسبانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال آسيا 🌏 - اياب نصف النهائي :

 * جوانزو ايفر جراند - الصين  (-- : --) اوراوا ريد دياموندز - اليابان  الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN 2
الذهاب 2/ صفر للفريق الياباني

——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

 * حي الوادي نيالا (1 : 0) المريخ
 * الخرطوم الوطني (1 : 2) اهلي الخرطوم
 * الامل عطبرة (2 : 0) الفلاح عطبرة
 * هلال كادوقلي (لم تكتمل) اهلي عطبرة

 #الترتيب: الأمل (12) حي الوادي (11) أهلي شندي (10) الفلاح (10) مريخ الفاشر (9)

——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة A : 
 * جالطة سراي - تركيا (0 : 1) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا
 * كلوب بروج - بلجيكا (0 : 5) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (9) ريال مدريد (4) كلوب بروج (2) جالطة سراي (1) 
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B : 
 * توتنهام - إنجلترا (5 : 0) سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا
 * أوليمبياكوس - اليونان (2 : 3) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا
 #الترتيب: بايرن ميونيخ (9) توتنهام (4) سرفينا (3) أوليمبياكوس  (1)
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة C : 
 * شاختار - أوكرانيا (2 : 2) دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا
 * مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (5 : 1) أتلانتا - إيطاليا
 #الترتيب: مانشستر سيتي (9) دينامو زغرب (4) شاختار (4) أتلانتا (0)
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة D :
 * أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا (1 : 0) باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا
 * يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (2 : 1) لوكوموتيف - روسيا
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (7) أتلتيكو (7) لوكوموتيف (3) باير ليفركوزن  (0)
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال آسيا 🌏 - اياب نصف النهائي :

 * الهلال - السعودية (2 : 4) السد - قطر
 #الترتيب: النتيجة الإجمالية 6-5 لصالح الهلال
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 :

 * اسوان (1 : 0) انبي
* وادي دجلة (2 : 2) مصر المقاصة
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرقة الحمراء تشد الرحال للفاشر
 .
 .
 من المنتظر أن تغادر بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ برئاسة الأستاذ الصادق  مادبو إلى مدينة الفاشر في السادسة من صباح اليوم الأربعاء وذلك لأداء  مواجهتي هلال الفاشر في السادس والعشرين من إكتوبر الجاري إضافة للقاء مريخ  الفاشر في الثلاثين من ذات الشهر.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جلس المريخ يكرم والي جنوب واتحاد نيالا












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبدالملك: راض عن الأداء
 .
 .
 أكد آيت عبدالملك المدير الفني لنادي المريخ ان فريقه قدم مباراة جيده  أمام حي الوادي رغم الخسارة مبينا أنه راض عن مردود اللاعبين في مباراة حي  الوادي وليس راض عن النتيجة التي الت اليها، وقال الجزائري ان لاعبوه قدموا  مستوى افضل من مباراة حي العرب الأخيرة في الجولة الماضية علي الرغم من  الخسارة معتبرا ان الأداء كان جيدا وأضاف (راض عن المستوي علي الرغم من  اننا لم نوفق في حين كان التوفيق من نصيب حي الوادي الذي خرج بالفوز بهدف  علي الرغم من انه لم يكن الأفضل طوال شوطي  المباراة) واشار إلى ان فريقه كان في حاجة فقط للتسجيل وقال «ما افتقدناه  خلال المباراة كان فقط التوفيق أمام المرمى، فقد اهدرنا فرصا عديدة ولم  ننجح في استغلال الضغط والتفوق خاصة في الفترة الاخيرة من عمر المباراة،  وعلينا ان نبحث عن نتائج افضل في الجولات القادمة.خاصة جولتي الفاشر واكد  عبدالملك ان اللاعبين نفذوا الخطة الموضوعه للميلراة بصورة جيده ولم يوفقوا  في التسجيل معتبرا أنه بمزبد من العمل سيكون وضع الفريق في افضل حال  مطالبا الجميع بالصبر علي اللاعبين لمزيد من التحضير وأوضح عبدالملك ان  اللاعب رمضان عجب شكا من الإصابة عقب مباراة المنتخب الوطني تمام تنزانيا  علي مستوي الكتف بعد اصابته في المباراة وقد اكد للجهاز الفني ان لايستطيع  المشاركه وأضاف( لذلك احتفظنا به حتي الجزء الأخير)ومضي الجزائري بقوله ان  الخسارة لاتعني نهاية المطاف وأن الدوري مازال في الملعب وأن الفريق يحتاج  لمزيد من الأعداد حتي يعود لسكة الانتصارات.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الأول يتجمع 5 نوفمبر لمواجهة ساوتومي و(3) من لاعبي الخارج بالمعسكر
 .
 .
 عقد رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية الدكتور حسن محمد عبدالله برقو اجتماعاً  عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الثلاثاء 22 أكتوبر 2019م في مكتبه مع الجهازين  الفني والإداري بقيادة الكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب العام، والكابتن معتصم  خالد المدرب العام، والكابتن حمد كمال الاداري المكلف، والأستاذ حسين الياس  المدير التنفيذي، وتم خلال الاجتماع مناقشة الترتيبات لمواجهتي ساوتومي  وجنوب افريقيا في الجولتين الأولى والثانية من تصفيات  أمم افريقيا 2021م في الكاميرون، وأجاز الاجتماع البرنامج التحضيري  للمواجهة، والذي سيكون التجمع فيه يوم 5 نوفمبر 2019م، والانخراط في معسكر  مقفول يوم 10 أكتوبر، لمواجهة ساوتومي يوم 13 من ذات الشهر على ملعب استاد  الهلال، وتم الإكتفاء بإستدعاء ثلاثة لاعبين من السودانيين في الدوريات  الخارجية ليتواجدوا في معسكر المنتخب للمواجهتين، ووجه رئيس لجنة المنتخبات  السلطان حسن برقو المديرين الإداري والتنفيذي بتنفيذ كل مطالب الجهاز  الفني في إستكمال بعض النواقص بالزي والمعدات ..










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *اتحاد (كومبارس) كرة القدم*
  حملت الانباء بأن رئيس الاتحاد العام الدكتور كمال شداد قد أمر بتعليق  عقوبة اللجنة القانونية و شئون الاعضاء و القاضية بتحويل مجلس المريخ للجنة  الانضباط.. كما افادت بأنه طلب من مجلس المريخ تقديم طلب مباشر لمجلس  الادارة من أجل اجازة نظامه الاساسي!!
 إن صحت هذه الانباء فهي لن  تخرٌج من حيز ديكتاتورية رئيس الاتحاد و تهميشه الدائم و المتعمد لكل لجانه  المعاونة و التي يرأسها نوابه في الغالب!!
 شداد الذي يهمش نوابه  كما جرت العادة يتعامل مع الاتحاد و كأنه ضيعته الخاصة.. فيقرر منفرداً و  يفتي قبل الاجتماعات التي تأتي دوماً متسقه مع هواه و ان كان ذلك بلا صبغة  قانونية.
 و ها هو الديكتاتور الذي بلغ من العمر عتياً ينسخ قرار  لجنة شئون الاعضاء و يتدخل في صميم مهامها و هي الموكل اليها اجازة الانظمة  الاساسية و اعتمادها ليأمر شداد مجلس المريخ بمواصلة الغوغائية و القفز  علي لجنته و تهميشها و مخاطبة مجلس الادارة مباشرةً!!
 فبالله عليكم  بماذا نسمي هذا العبث الاداري و بماذا نصفه و رب البيت للدف ضارباً و  للخرمجة الادارية و القفز علي الكيانات موجهاً و داعياً?
 بالله عليكم هل ستشهد الرياضة السودانية أي تطور يذكر تحت ادارة هذا الديكتاتور الهرم?
 كل العالمين ببواطن الامور يدركون بأن قرون شداد الاستشعارية تتحرك دوماً.. لا ارادياَ.. في كل عمل يهدم المريخ و يقوض بنيانه.
 شداد لم يكن يوماً عادلاً في أي قضية تمس مستقبل المريخ او تعمل لاستقراره.
 ما صدر من شداد.. ان صح.. فهو طبيعي.. و لكن ما غير الطبيعي هو ركون لجان الاتحاد لتغولات الديكتاتور!!
 هل سيصمت البروف محمد جلال علي هذا التجاوز لصلاحياته كما ظل يحدث كل مرة?
 هل سيتحول مجلس الادارة لكومبارس يبصم علي قرارات شداد الغير قانونية?
 هل سيتحولون (لكومبارس) في حضرة الخبير الاوحد و العلامة الابرز في قتل القوانين و وأد المؤسسية?
 الايام القادمة حبلي بالكثير من اتحاد بقايا الكيزان و صنيعة امانة الشباب و الرياضة.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
  كان من الطبيعي ان يتجرع الفريق الخسارة الاولي لهذا الموسم في ظل الهرجلة  الادارية المحيطة به بالاضافة للضعف الفني البائن و الملازم لدكته الفنية.
 الادارة تركت الفريق و الاهتمام بالدوري و انصرفت للقيام بتعديل النظام الاساسي و ملاواة أمة المريخ.
 طبيعي ان نخسر.. و طاقمنا الاداري يخرج من قناة ليلج قناة اخري و ليكتفوا (بالورجغة) فقط مهراً لادارة النادي الكبير.
  و لا شذوذ في فقدان النقاط.. و مدربنا المغمور لا يعرف شيئاً عن التبديل  او ادارة الوقت مع ضعفه الفني الذي لا يؤهله لادارة فريق في روابط الليق.
  مدربنا الهمام وقف متفرجاً علي سلبية خط المقدمة و الذي نتج بدايةً باجلاس  العجب (هداف السودان) في الدكة و الدفع بتيري المستسلم للرقابة وحيداً في  ظل توظيف النعسان في خط الوسط.
 المغمور حار به الدليل و فضحته  امكنياته المتواضعة و فريقه متأخر في النتيجة منذ الساعة الاولي لتأتي  تبديلاته بدايةً من الدقيقة 81 ثم 88 و 91!!
 اما ان المغمور لم يشاهد هدف الوادي او ظنه هدفا للمريخ.. أو أنه كان محتفظاً بتبديلاته للشوط الثالث الحاسم!!
 المغمور سحب اكثر لاعبيه حركة و ايجابية (السماني) في الوقت الذي احتاج فيه فريقه العودة لاجواء اللقاء!
 كما قام بإشراك المهاجم شلش في الدقيقة 91 و كان طبيعياً ان يخرج اللاعب بدون ان يلمس الكرة مرة واحدة!
 أيعقل ان يكون مثل هذا المدرب المتواضع القدرات مدرباً لفريق بقامة المريخ.. و خليفةً لابراهومه الذي اعاد درع الممتاز?
 الاكثر ايلاماً هو ان ينال لاعباً بطاقة حمراء بسبب الاعتراضات بعد صافرة الختام!
 جولتي الفاشر أخطر علي المريخ من مواجهة الامس في ظل وجود هذا المغمور الفاشل و في ظل الغيابات المتوقعة بسبب الطرد. 
 أنقذوا المريخ يا مريخاب قبل ان تستفحل الخسائر و تتمدد.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 تواضع فني.. يشبه الوضع الاداري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزائري المريخ: أرضية ملعب نيالا مثل الصبة الخرصانية
 .
 .
  أنتقد مدرب المريخ آيت عبد الملك أرضية ملعب نيالا قبل انطلاقة مباراة  فريقه أمام حي الوادي مبينا أنها لا تصلح لممارسة كرة القدم وتصعب مهمة  اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية وتحرمهم الاستفادة من مميزات لا يمكن إغفالها مثل  السرعة والمهارة كما تحرم الفريق من الاستفادة من الجماعية لصعوبة تمرير  الكرة موضحا أن أرضية الملعب أشبه بالصبة الخرسانية ذلك أنها صلبة للغاية  وتسبب مخاطر كبيرة للاعبين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون ابو شيبة
 هزيمة منطقية والقادم أسوأ 

 * استغربت موجة الغضب وسط جماهير المريخ إثر هزيمة المريخ أمس في نيالا..
 * الهزيمة لم تكن مستبعدة لمن يقف على الواقع المؤسف في المريخ..
  * هزيمة أمس ومن قبلها التعادل المخيب أمام حي العرب في عقر الدار يتحملها  مجلس الخراب والدمار بنسبة 80% ومدرب المصارعة الحرة الجاهل عبدالله  الجزار بنسبة 15% والتحكيم اللئيم المتربص بنسبة 5%
 * مجلس الإدارة  يمارس تدميراً ممنهجاً لفريق الكرة وأكبر ضربة وجهها للفريق مؤخراً بيع  بكري المدينة بثمن بخس لأحد فرق الوحدات العسكرية العراقية..
 * وكان  المجلس قد فشل في الدفاع عن اللاعب بكري أمام استهداف ومؤامرات مشجعي  الهلال في لجان الاتحاد ومعهم الديكتاتور اللئيم الحاقد شداد..
 * بل  يقال إن هناك إداري كبير في المريخ أراد العقوبة القاسية لبكري!!.. ولا  ندري ما هو دافعه ليسدد طعنة نجلاء لفريقه المريخ في قلبه النابض بكري  المدينة.. وربما فعل ذلك ليجد مبرراً لبيع اللاعب بثمن بخس لفريق عربي لا  اسم ولا وزن له في الساحة العربية..
 * بكري انقذ المريخ من هزيمة  مؤكدة في مروي عندما حولها لانتصار غالي في زمن قاتل.. وأمس في نيالا  افتقدنا بكري وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر.. والله يجازيك يا مجلس الفشل  والدمار..
 * ذئاب الهلال في الاتحاد العام ظلت تستهدف وتترصد  اللاعب بكري لأنه يمثل 50% من قوة فريق المريخ.. ولأنه أذلهم بالانتقال من  الهلال إلى المريخ.. وقد نجحوا في القضاء عليه وابعاده عن المريخ..
 *  مجلس المريخ بجانب تحطيمه للفريق بتطفيش أبرز نجومه الأساسيين فشل في دعم  الفريق بعناصر ممتازة بل ظل يجلب المواسير الأجانب أمثال الخازوق ماماني  ومايكل الذي لم يشاهده أحد واشتكى النادي للفيفا قبل أن يراه الجمهور في  الملعب! ومن قبله الاضحوكة دونو كوكو..
 * مجلس المريخ لا يكتفي  بتسديد الضربات للفريق في لاعبيه.. حيث تمتد ضرباته للجهاز الفني وآخر ذلك  إضاعة المدرب إبراهومة الذي أهداهم الدوري الممتاز الأخير من العدم بعد فشل  مستمر في الفوز بالدوري وخروج مستمر من الدور التمهيدي أفريقياً في عهد  هذا المجلس الكارثة..
 * ومع إضاعة إبراهومة جاءوا بمدرب المصارعة  الحرة عبدالله الجزار الجاهل بكل شيء عن المريخ ولاعبيه والكرة السودانية..  والذي تسبب في التعادل المخيب أمام حي العرب بتشكيلة خاطئة أرجع فيها  اللاعب الوحيد حالياً الذي يعول عليه في تسجيل الأهداف رمضان عجب للخطوط  الخلفية ليترك هجوم المريخ كسيحاً عقيماً بقيادة البهوات شلش والنعسان..  ولم يستدرك مدرب المصارعة الضخم إن رمضان كان قد هزم له أهلي الخرطوم عندما  لعب في المقدمة.. وفي نيالا أمس أجلس رمضان على الدكة وأدخله في الدقائق  الأخيرة بعد خراب مالطة..
 * وأيضاً أمس في نيالا عندما كان الفريق  يبحث عن هدف تعادل سدد مدرب المصارعة الجاهل طعنة جديدة للفريق بإخراج  اللاعب المهاري السماني الصاوي الأكثر نشاطاً وتحركاً والوحيد الذي كان  يعطي الاحساس بالوصول للشباك.. كما اخرج تيري المهاجم والذي يمكن أن يخطف  هدفاً في أي وقت رغم سوئه وعدم التوفيق الذي يلازمه لظروفه البدنية  والنفسية المعلومة..
 * رغم أن جهل المدرب كان سبباً رئيسياً في ضياع  نقاط حي العرب وحي الوادي لكننا نعذره ونحمل المسئولية بنسبة 80% لمجلس  الإدارة رأس الحية في كل الخراب والدمار الذي يلحق بالنادي وفريق الكرة..
  * التحكيم اللئيم المتربص بالمريخ والذي قضى على اللاعب بكري المدينة.. لا  نحمله ما لحق بالمريخ أمس إلا بنسبة 5%  فنحن لم نشاهد الشوط الأول ولكن  انفعال لاعبي المريخ عقب نهاية المباراة لدرجة طرد الحارس منجد يؤكد إن  الحكم كان ظالماً ومتحاملاً على المريخ.. وقد لاحظنا إن الركلة الركنية  التي جاء منها هدف الوادي غير صحيحة فهي في الأصل ركلة مرمى للمريخ.. كما  أجحف الحكم في احتساب الزمن المهدر مع السقوط الكثير للاعبي الوادي وحارسهم  جمعة وإدعاء الإصابة وعدم وجود صبية يعيدون الكرات التي تخرج من الملعب  وكثرة التبديلات.. وقد لاحظنا أيضاً في آخر دقيقة تجاهل الحكم لمخالفة  للمريخ عند حدود منطقة جزاء الوادي..
 * ويلاحظ في المباراة انعدام  الروح القتالية للاعبي المريخ.. مما يعني غياب الإعداد النفسي والمعنوي..  ويلاحظ أيضاً استمرار الأخطاء الدفاعية في التغطية لحظة العكسيات والركنيات  مثلما حدث أمام أهلي مروي وفي البطولة الأفريقية والعربية.. وبالطبع  المدرب الجاهل أصلاً لا يعرف هذه الأشياء حتى يعالجها..
 * انفعال  لاعبي المريخ تجاه الحكام اللئام المتربصين بلاعبي الفريق سيجعلهم هدفاً  سهلاً للجان مشجعي الهلال اللئام في الاتحاد العام.. ولكن من الذي ينبه  لاعبي المريخ ويحذرهم خاصة بعد ما حدث لبكري المدينة!!
 * لكل ما ذكرناه أعلاه فالهزيمة كانت منطقية ومتوقعة والقادم أسوأ.. وكان الله في عون جماهير المريخ المغلوب على أمرها.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس اللجنة القانونية باتحاد الكرة : 
 قرارنا بشأن عمومية المريخ سارٍ وهذا سبب إبعاد خيري
 .
 وضع رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، البروف محمد  جلال، النقاط على الحروف بشأن قضية الساعة المتمثلة في قرار اتحاد الكرة  القاضي بإلغاء إجراءات انعقاد الجمعية العمومية غير العادية لنادي المريخ  التي انعقدت”السبت” الماضي وأجيز فيها النظام الأساسي الجديد للنادي ..عدة  تساؤلات على طاولة البروف محمد جلال فكانت هنا الإفادات.

 * بداية، ما تعليقك على خطوة رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد المتمثلة في إلغاء قرار اللجنة القانونية الخاصة بعمومية المريخ؟
 _ هذا لم يحدث.
 * كيف؟
  _ أنا جلست مع رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد اليوم، ولم يتحدث معي أو يخطرني  بإصداره قرارًا بإلغاء قرار اللجنة القانونية المتمثّل في تحويل مجلس إدارة  المريخ إلى لجنة الانضباط نتيجة مخالفته للمادة “13” من النظام الأساسي  للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم..
 * لكن رئيس الاتحاد غير راضٍ عن قرار اللجنة؟
 _ لا أعرف ذلك.. المهم أنا جلست معه، وهو لم يتحدث معي أو يخطرني بإصداره لأي قرار في هذا الشأن.
 * هل هذا يعني أنّه لا يتدخل في عملكم؟
 _ خلال كل القضايا التي حسمناها طيلة الفترة الماضية لم يكن ّيتدّخل في عملنا ولم يصدر أيّ قرارات مخالفة لنا.
 * معنى ذلك أنه يمكن أن يصدر قرار مخالف لكم؟
 _ الجهة الوحيدة التي تلغي قرارات اللجنة القانونية هي مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة.
 *وشداد؟
 _ لا يستطيع أيّ شخص سواء شداد أو شخصي أو أيّ جهة أخرى إلغاء قرارات اللجنة القانونية إلا مجلس الإدارة، وهذا حديث واضح.
 * لكن الهمس كثيف حول قضية المريخ الحالية؟
  _ القضية واضحة، ومجلس المريخ خالف المادة “13” من النظام الأساسي لاتحاد  الكرة التي تتحدث عن التزامات الأعضاء، ومن المفترض أن يلتزم النادي  بقرارات الاتحاد أياً كانت لكن ذلك لم يحدث.
 * المجلس رفض قراركم لمسببات واضحة؟
 _ بالعكس نحن قرارنا كان واضحًا ومسببًا.
 * أنتم ألغيتم الجمعية وهذا أغضب إدارة النادي؟
 _ الصحيح أنّنا لم نلغِ الجمعية العمومية، ونحن علقنا انعقادها إلى حين الاتفاق على الآلية التي تشرف عليها.
 * لكن مسئولو المريخ يؤكدون أنّ القانون إلى جانبهم ويمنحهم حق الإشراف على الجمعية؟
 _ غير صحيح.
 * لماذا أبعدتم عضو اللجنة القانونية د. مدثر خيري عن اجتماع الأمس؟
 _ لأن هناك مادة في النظام الأساسي بالاتحاد تتحدث عن تضارب المصالح.
 * أي مصالح؟
  _ المادة واضحة وتتحدث عن أنّ أيّ شخص تتضارب مصالحه في أيّ قضية من  القضايا، يجب أنّ لا يكون جزءًا من الحكم فيها، وهذه المادة لا تطبّق في  مدثر خيري فقط، وإنّما في الجميع.. أيّ شخص يكون طرفًا في قضية يجب أنّ لا  يكون جزءًا من الجهة التي تناقشها.
 * هل فعلاً هناك عدد من الطعون قدمت لكم؟
 _ حسب علمي هناك العديد من الشكاوى التي وردت إلى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بشأن قضية الجمعية العمومية للمريخ.
 *ما هي حقيقة هذه الشكاوى أو الطعون؟
  _ بعضها يتحدّث عن سقوط اسمه من كشوفات الأعضاء، وآخر يتحدّث عن عدم  الحيادية في إشراف المجلس على إجراءات الجمعية العمومية نفسها وهناك طعون  أخرى.
 * هل نظرتم فيها؟
 _ لا لا .. نحن لم ننظر فيها ولكنّ  الاتجاه السائد هو تحويلها إلى مجلس الإدارة مع ملف القضية الملئ بالكثير  من المواد التي تدعم موقفنا.
 * أخيرًا ما هو ردك على الانتقادات؟
  _ أعتقد أنّ معظمها ناتج من عدم المعرفة، والإلمام بالقوانين واللوائح  التي تنظم عملنا، ونحن لم نصدر أيّ قرار بناءً على أهوائنا، وإنّما نستند  دائمًا إلى النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.




*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*مشكلة المدرب الجزائري ده ومن قبله كان الزلفاني انهم ما فاهمين الدوري السوداني ممكن يتحسم بي تعادل واحد . .
مفتكرين زي الدوريات عندهم عادي تتغلب وتتعادل وتعوض بعدين والدوري لازال طويل والكلام ده . .
تحس بيهم قنوعين جداً . . يعني هسي ده فرحان بانو المريخ قدم  عرض جيد قدام حي الوادي نيالا . .
الزلفاني برضو كان طاير من الفرح لانو احرز كاس السودان بعد ما فرط في الدوري . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أيمن سيد سليم وكيلا للرياضة


 اصدر عبد الله حمدوك رئيس مجلس الوزراء الانتقالي، امس قرارا تم بموجبه تعيين أيمن سيد سليم وكيلا للرياضة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة.

  ووجه القرار وزارات المالية والتخطيط الاقتصادي والشباب والرياضة والعمل  والتنمية الاجتماعية والجهات المعنية الأخرى اتخاذ إجراءات تنفيذ القرار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمروحية عسكرية :
 وصول بعثة المريخ الى الفاشر


  وصلت الي مدينة الفاشر عند السابعة من صباح اليوم بعثة المريخ العاصمي  برئاسة الاستاذ عمر محمد عبالله وعدد 20 لاعبا والاطار الفني بمروحية  عسكرية استغرقت ساعة وذلك لمقابلة هلال الفاشر يوم السبت القادم .
  فيما غادر (9) من متبقي البعثة بقيادة الصادق مادبو امين الخزانة إلي  الفاشر عند الساعة السادسة من صباح اليوم بالبر في رحلة تستغرق زهاء خمس  ساعات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ اليوم في تحدي شباب الغماراب
 يخوض فريق شباب المريخ أولي مبارياته الدوريه في دوري الشباب لهذا الموسم  ضد شباب نادي الغماراب الصاعد حديثا لدوري الأولي وتجري أحداث المباراه علي  ملعب سلاح الموسيقي بامدرمان 
 هذا وقد أعد فريق شباب المريخ نفسه جيدا  لهذا الموسم عبر برنامج طويل مدته ستون يوما تخللته عشرون مباراه وديه حقق  الشباب خلالها نتائج مميزه وقدموا مستويات كبيره وملفته وكانت ابرز  المباريات ضد نادي بري العاصمي ونادي الصحافه ونادي جلاس ونادي تريعه البجا  
 ويقود شباب المريخ في هذا الموسم  إبن النادي الكوتش ابوزر الشريف يعاونه ملك السنتر نور الدين عنتر والكوتش  أبوبكر بكوك ومدرب الأحمال الكوتش عمر زيقا 
 مع تمنياتنا القلبيه الصادقه لشباب المريخ بالتتويج بلقب دوري الشباب لهذا الموسم وتقديم لاعبين مميزين لكشف التيم الأول  #قطاع_المراحل_السنية
#نادي_المريخ
#المسالمة_1908
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يحدد ملعب الجوهره الزرقاء لاستضافة مباراة  السودان وساوتومي يوم الاربعاء الموافق 13/11/2019 (السابعه مساء) في  الجوله الاولي من تصفيات امم افريقيا 2021 
#زول_سبورت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عااااااجل
 لجنة المسابقات في الاتحاد الاسباني لكرة القدم تعتمد رسميا يوم 18ديسمبر موعدا لقمة الكلاسيكو الاسباني بين برشلونه والريال









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً.. الاتحاد الافريقي يعدل موعد مباراة السودان وجنوب افريقيا ضمن  التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس إفريقيا للأمم 2021، وستقام المواجهة في جوهانسبيرج  يوم 17 نوفمبر قبل يومين من موعدها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب حي الوادي: انتصارنا على المريخ بست نقاط

أبدى الكابتن مبارك سلمان المدير الفني لحي الوادي نيالا سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على المريخ بهدف ووصف مبارك الانتصار على المريخ بأنه يساوي ست نقاط لأن المباراة جاءت أمام أحد طرفي القمة الذي يملك عناصر كبيرة تصنع الفارق ودخل المباراة هو الآخر بحثاً عن الفوز لكننا نجحنا في الانتصار عليه بفضل المردود الذي قدمه لاعبونا في المباراة، وأشاد مبارك بلاعبيه مبيناً أنهم نفذّوا الخطة التي رسمها للمباراة على أكمل وجه واستطاعوا أن يقودوا الفريق للانتصار على فريق كبير يلعب من أجل اللقب دائماً، واعتبر مبارك أن الانتصار على المريخ منح لاعبيه والجهاز الفني والجماهير دافعاً كبيراً من أجل الاجتهاد أكثر في المرحلة المقبلة وحتى يتمكن الفريق من المنافسة بقوة على مراكز الصدارة بنهاية النسخة الحالية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶حطم جمهور نيالا الرقم القياسي في الدخل خلال مباراة حي الوادي والمريخ  عصر أمس حيث بلغ الدخل فيها (254) مليون وهو أكبر دخل يشهده استاد نيالا في تاريخه منذ تأسيسه وحتى اليوم .
ملاعب نيالا 
#زول_سبورت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#تقارير|| تجربة فريق الشباب

 â—¾ï¸ڈفي الفترة الاخيره اصبح فريق شباب المريخ يدار بجهد جماهيري خالص بعيداً عن مجالس الادارات
 â—¾ï¸ڈفي  الفترة السابقة شهدنا تجربة مميزة في الرعايه قدمها قروب رجال حول الزعيم  بقيادة القطب عماد ودعقيد كانت هي البزره الاولي لهذا الفريق الحالي
 â—¾ï¸ڈوبعد  انتهاء الرعاية المقدمة من قروب رجال حول الزعيم تقدم القطب الشاب جعفر  سنادة منفرداً لينضم له لاحقاً رفيقة نصر الدين الشريفي ويتحملو كافة  تكاليف فريق الشباب 
 â—¾ï¸ڈالان فريق الشباب يمر بأفضل حالاته من حيث جودة اللعيبة والاستقرار الفني وتوفير المعدات والازياء والاعداد الجيد
 â—¾ï¸ڈاليوم يواجه فريق الشباب فريق شباب القماراب في أفتتاح دوري الشباب
 â—¾ï¸ڈصفحة المسالمة تتمني لشباب المريخ التوفيق وتقدم الدعوة للجمهور لمساندتهم اليوم في مباراتهم الافتتاحية في ميدان سلاح الموسيقي 
 #المسالمة_1908


















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء عن صدور عقوبات باسماء شخصيات رياضية في افريقيا تصرف في اموال الفيفا بشكل غير صحيح
.
.
استبق الدكتور شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم الجميع ورفع ملف أموال الفيفا بالاتحاد السوداني وضباطه السابقين ، إلى اللجان المتخصصة بالفيفا، ليجعل الجميع في حالة ترقب وقلق شديدين لقائمة الفيفا القادمة التي سيعلنها، حول الشخصيات التي استخدمت تلك الأموال بجميع الاتحادات الوطنية التابعة له دون فرز.

وقالت مصادر  ان شداد ارفق كل تفاصيل التحري الجنائي واوراق النيابه الي الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا وذلك لاتخاذ قرار واضح وصريح في هذا الامر
*

----------

